# Taschenrechner mit VB 6



## atlantyz (24. April 2007)

Hallo!

Wir machen jetzt in der Schule VB 6. Daheim habe ich schon mit Visual Basic 2005 Express  einige kleine Programme geschrieben. Nun sollten wir einen Taschenrechner machen (was ganz einfaches, nur zwei Zahlen zusammenrechnen).

Ich hab mir jetzt aber folgendes überlegt:
wenn ich einen Taschenrechner basteln möchte, wie z.B. der von Windows ist, also Tasten zum eingeben und dann die Standardrechenzeichen... wie würde ich da anfangen?

Ich müsste ja die angeklickten Tasten in Variablen speichern, damit er damit rechnen kann. Wenn jetzt einer die 5 und die 6 anklickt, müsste ich diese Klicks ja als Zahl in einer Variablen speichern. Wie mache ich das aber jetzt, wenn ich nicht weiß, wie viele Zahlen derjenige zusammenrechnen möchte? Ich kann ja nicht 1000 Variablen zur Vorsicht anlegen.

Das Programm müsste die Variablen selbst benennen und entsprechend vergrößern und die Zahlen dann aufnehmen.

Hab absolut keine Idee, wie man sowas umsetzen könnte. Kann mir jemand mal einen Tipp geben?

LG
atlantyz


----------



## Alex F. (24. April 2007)

Falsch du brauchst eigentlich immer nur zwei Variablen.
Solange kein Operator gedrückt wird +-*/ musst du die Zahl doch immer nur hinten anfügen.
Sobald der Operator gedrückt wurde musst du dir diesen merken und alle Folgezahlen bis = oder ein weiterer Operator gedrückt wird 

Grüsse bb


----------



## fyre (24. April 2007)

ja das anfügen wäre hier auch mein Problem.  hab auch so en Taschenrechner zu erstellen. eingabe erfolgt über buttons (0-9) und tasten belegung ist an den windows rechenr angelehnt, zmindest vom aufbau. 
wenn ich nun aber einen button für eine zahl drücke schreibt er mir diese in das label für die erste zahl (wie's auch sien sollte) ABER bei einer mehrstelligen zahl wird die vorherige einfach überschrieben. 
wie kann ich denn die folgenden zahlen anhängen?


----------



## Alex F. (24. April 2007)

```
variable = variable & neuer wert
```

Grüsse bb


----------



## atlantyz (24. April 2007)

Ach so, stimmt...

aber dann müsste ich bei jedem Knopdruck auch prüfen, ob ein Operator gedrückt wurde. Wenn ja muss er rechnen, wenn nein, die Zahl hinten anhängen, oder?
Obwohl, mit dem Click-Ereignis müsste es ja auch möglich sein nur dann zu rechnen, wenn der Operator gedrückt wird...

Wie mache ich das bei Kommazahlen, also wenn ich noch einen Knopf fürs Komma mit einfüge? Wie sage ich dem Programm dann, dass es an der entsprechenden Stelle dann ein Komma einfügt?


----------



## Alex F. (24. April 2007)

Komma genau wie eine Zahl 

und ja das Klick Ereignis reicht


----------



## atlantyz (24. April 2007)

So, nun hab ichs soweit... jetzt habe ich nur noch ein kleines Problem: Klickt man auf einen Operator, so wird das Zeichen (z.B. das +) als String in einer Variablen gespeichert. Wie kann ich nun mit diesem Zeichen rechnen? Oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Philipp9494 (29. April 2007)

Hallo...

Schau mal unter http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visual-basic-tutorials/12230-visual-basic-taschenrechner.html hoffe es hilft dir..

Noch was. Was "cdbl" bedeutet, kannst du hier nachlesen

Lg

Philipp9494


----------

